# Central NJ Support Group?



## mattygg (Dec 8, 2010)

I was wondering if there was a social anxiety support group still active in the Monmouth/Middlesex county area? I saw some older threads about one from 2007 but nothing current.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

im also from jersey and was unable to find any however my friend gave me this website called meetup.com its basically a network of group meet ups for different things and everything goes by certain keywords. Ill keep an eye out and let u know if i get anything


----------

